# سؤالي كيف أحقق حلمي ,/



## فيصل مكة (10 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخواني أنا منذ فترة وانا أقرأ عن cnc أو تقنية التحكم الرقمي الصناعي


وفعلا انا كنت متصور أنها أمور لا يمكن فعلها إلا أكبر الشركات وأنها من أسرار الصناعة

لكن وجدت أن الأمر أقل صعوبة مما اتصور


ومنذ صغري وانا احلم بصناعة تلسكوبات ومجاهر وأتحكم بها من خلال الكمبيوتر

ونفذت هذه الأشياء لكنها كانت بدائية ولم يتحقق الاهم وهو تحريكها بالكمبيوتر


أريد أن أتحكم به دوران أفقي 360 درجة 

وكذلك حركة نحو دورانية عمودية للاعلى بدرجة 180 


الجزء الاول وهو صناعة التلسكوب سهل بالنسبة لي ولكنني قد أشتري تلسكوب من اوريون او ميد

يمكنني بدء مشروع طموح عليه 


لكن الجزء الميكانيكي الخاص بتحريك التلسكوب وكذلك الجزء البرمجي 


كيف انفذه




وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمود بن زغلول (13 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تحدد لى شكل الحركه اللى انت محتاجها وانا ان شاء الله هرشح لك المواتير المناسب ووسيله التحكم المناسبه


----------

